# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  WTB - Penjinak Koi Chagoi

## ociem

Om-om Saya butuh ikan koi chagoi / provokator penjinak nih yang berani nempel ditangan dan tidak ngumpet waktu dikasih makan. 

Please kalo ada PM in ya om, kalo bisa lokasi jabodetabek dan bisa kirim-kirim ke cilegon. Request size 25 cm s/d 35 cm saja, butuh 2 ekor saja  ::

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ociem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ociem

Alhamdulilah om-om sudah dapet, terimakasih yang sudah pm  ::   thread closed  ::

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ociem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ociem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ociem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu



----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ociem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ociem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wahyu Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

